

Is domain extension .eco logical?  Al Gore thinks so. - indiejade
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7927812.stm

======
gaius
_Maybe_ this makes sense for sites running entirely on renewable power or
something, but I'm not sure I see the point of a TLD for a few single-issue
"awareness" sites. We already have .org for non-profits.

------
matthewer
All of these new TLD are ridiculous. Its hard to imagine anyone giving up on
the idea of getting a .com for any of the mildly weird new ones...

